# New Drawing Device



## SketchUp Guru (22 Aug 2008)

I got myself something new for designing furniture. It's inexpensive, boots up in no time, it's fast and intuitive to use. It's also very low in power consumption. The only downside is the lack of memory. You can see it and one of my drawings here.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:lol: :lol:


----------



## RobertMP (22 Aug 2008)

You could always upgrade to an Etch-a-Sketch


----------



## SketchUp Guru (23 Aug 2008)

Did that a while ago. :lol: :lol:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (23 Aug 2008)

Or there's always this.


----------



## DaveL (23 Aug 2008)

I never could draw anything worth looking at on an Etch a Sketch. :roll: 

And as has been said before, you have too much time on your hands, but you do make very good use of it. :wink: 8)


----------



## RobertMP (23 Aug 2008)

Dave R":261odwv5 said:


> Or there's always this.


----------

